# 6 gallon NPT!!! (Pictures)



## kilfrg7864 (Sep 22, 2009)

hey everyone!

so i few days ago i introduced myself and said i was going to redo my entire tank set up and go for a NPT set up... this was the tank before










was covered in hair algae and such :-/

and this is it after the transformation










yea i just threw in extra anacharis i had in hopes it will stay alive.

Unfortunately i am not sure how well these plants will do. I did a bleach dip on every plant to kill off the massive amounts of hair algae, but i think my solution was too strong, and i did it for too long (3 min dip). Also the new plants had alage on them from the store as well, so i dipped those.

The wisteria is not doing so great. leaves began turning transparent today, the java fern looks okay for now but in the past ive had them all slowly die off for un explained reasons. The anubias on the right looks like the leaves are losing color and drooping a little. and the anacharis doesnt seem to be doing well at all T_T. and more of less all the leaves on the plants are more yellow/ turning yellow.

So i guess we will see what happens next. Any suggestions on things i can do to help recovery? THere are also about 7 bulb plants i picked up from my local pets mart planted in the back right corner of the tank. We will see how and if they grow!

I also added in my 2 DPs last night as well they seemed okay last night, but this morning they are very spazzy, flciking up and down the tank walls :-/ parameters seem okay so i dont know whats up with them possibly still stressed out?

I guess moral of the story dont bleach dip things?


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

That looks good! Are you just staying with your upgraded hood, or are you letting some sunlight in? Any hood pictures? Your tank looks way better without the algae. All those plants should work very well in a NPT setup, in my opinion, so if they survive the bleach dip it may just take them a little while to recover. You have topsoil and everything in, right?


----------



## kilfrg7864 (Sep 22, 2009)

yup! miracle gro potting mix with eco complete gravel layer. and i switched out my lights to two 10 watt bulbs so its getting about 3wpg now. i can take a picture and show you how the lights are set up in a little.


----------



## kilfrg7864 (Sep 22, 2009)

here are a couple pictures from Day 2, and Day 3.

Day 2 (5/16/10)








I upon closer inspection the piece of java fern rhizome on the drift wood still had green hair algae on it!! so i removed that and in that process i added a few more java ferns i had left over into the tank.

However upon doing this i believe tannis from the drift wood leaked into the water turning it a slight green color when the lights were on, and a tea color when the lights were off.

Day 3 (5/17/10)









did a water change and the water did look like tea:









plants look pretty much the same.. some marselia is getting a burnt effect on them, and some are turning yellow:


















This worries me because i have tried to keep marselia before, and they all began developing a burnt look such as this one and then eventually dying off completely. I thought it was going through its dye off stage, but it never recovered.

The color on the right hand anubias is still a very light green, i wouldnt say yellow yet, but a very very light green, so got to keep an eye on that. THe wisteria in the back doesnt seem to be growing yet, and the other plants seem okay. Minus the anacharis, not sure if that will make it. The 3 sad looking pieces of hornwort i had, kinda vanished. all thats left is a thin stem, alot of the needles were sucked out during the water change. However the crypto in the left side of the tank does seem to have perked up a bit! which is great! Can anyone ID this type? i got it from petco and it was just labeled cryptocoryne.

I suppose time will tell if the marselia will make it, or just end up dying like the previous ones i have tried keeping, and if the java fern will continue to turn green or if that will die off too.

Moral of the Day: Hope things will turn out okay, and be patient.

Let me know what you guys think! Feed back is always welcome. Mind you even though this is a "Natural Planted Tank" i am not against dosing ferts and such if you believe it will help me plants recover faster, and any recommendations that can help are greatly appreciated too!

Thanks for looking!


----------

